# Las Matasones SABO Sight -11 pt Buck & Javalina



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

a friend of mine, Bo Shrum, shared some witticism before this hunt... to kill a big deer, you need to hunt where big deer are. so we did...

got pretty lucky, hit this nice 11 point "management" buck way too high, but luckily it was a lethal hit.

i've also got a heart breaking clip of an encounter with a low fence monster 12 pt buck near hebbronville...and then the javalina came out...


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

and yes, i am now officially on the selfie stick band wagon


----------

